# Nissan Sunny



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

Hi, im new from New Zealand.

I got some toubles with my 1989 1.5l nissan sunny 4wd saloon :loser: , and theres no forums on sunnys so i thought it may b appropreate to ask here?

I was driving around (low rev's and nothing too hard on the engine) and it started missing and running like shit, so i cheack leads and plugs but nothing made a difference. I found it was only running on 3 cylinders so i got the last one compression tested and it only had 60ponds in it. I was told that i could have burnt the valves or the rings need replacing which both thing are almost out of my price range.

So i thought mayb the best option is to replace with another engine. Can anyone give me motors that will be able to bolt straight in without any mods done? or give me any info on this situation would be great.

Cheers 
Daniel


----------

